# Grenade=CDT fail



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I had a drink and drugs brief today and the bloke asked if anyone took grenade, when I put my hand up he said if I was to have a drugs test i'd fail it. WTF!, It's not illegal so why does the army not allow us to take it?

He also said we can't have jack 3D. Is this bloke a f'ing joke?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You might get a false positive for Jack3d cos of the DMAA but I just had a brief look at Grenade and nothing jumped out at me as a likely candidate to fail a CDT,i've been in the forces for 5 and a half years and have taken test/tren/deca/oxys/dbol/masteron,eph,T3,Clen and passed every time.

The CDT teams are a bunch of scare mongerers mate.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

some geranium based extracts can produce positive test results for recreational drugs, and thats what they are testing for!


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Wouldn't worry about it mate, people take all sorts and nothing ever comes of it!

I see your in BFG Location Bielefeld, I'm just down the road in Gutersloh.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

****ed me off to be honest as it was advertised in the soldier magazine and then they say we can't take it, Load of bull sh!t. Yeah based in Bielefeld but live in Quelle. I go to the Guttersloh gym most of the time


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

A legal substance means its legal end of story. Anyone should be able to take it


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is the t3/t4 as strong as grenade though?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

waddy9494 said:


> A legal substance means its legal end of story. Anyone should be able to take it


Untrue unfortunately mate,the Forces have their own rules and regulations which differ from civvie rules,banning substances which they deem to interfere with their role,whether mental or physical,as a member of H.M. Forces is well within their rights.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

What the gym over the road from PRB camp? Or the civi gym in town?

If its in soldier magazine and you took it they would find it hard to punish you IMO, I know soldiers mag isn't the 'rules' but if it was banned why would they advertise it?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

waddy9494 said:


> A legal substance means its legal end of story. Anyone should be able to take it


Get another job then. I certainly wouldn't have any cnut dictating to me what I can and can't take. Fcuk that.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Get another job then. I certainly wouldn't have any cnut dictating to me what I can and can't take. Fcuk that.


That's why you could never be a soldier, it's defo not for everyone lol


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Big man upstairs? Who god???


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Not new to Army life (9 years) but new to the supplement game so never been sure of what the army deems safe. Yeah gym across from PRB. Just putting new weights in.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Yer I'm in there mon wed fri mornings, not seen the new kit yet as I've been on course over at a different camp.


----------



## Paul. M (May 29, 2011)

The ironic thing here is that the word on the street 'so to speak' is that Grenade was developed by an ex member of HM forces.


----------

